
Organizing your life using GitHub - kawera
https://dev.to/und0ck3d/organizing-your-life-using-github-6an
======
gmemstr
This is actually a good idea, but I might take it a step further and deploy my
own Git server (even as a backup). If GitHub goes down or your billing lapses,
you'll loose access to those documents. Plus, with your own server, if there
is some sort of catastrophic GitHub breach you'll be confident your data is
okay.

------
slowhand09
Link doesn't work for me. And I could use the organization.

~~~
jason_slack
works for me: [https://dev.to/und0ck3d/organizing-your-life-using-
github-6a...](https://dev.to/und0ck3d/organizing-your-life-using-github-6an)

